# Meranom Question



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Being new to the Russian watch scene can anybody put a question to rest regarding Meranom.

On the website loads of watches but nearly all out of stock, is this a regular thing or trouble brewing .

Only asking as I've seen one I fancy and don't want to end up getting stung if it never arrives.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about Meranom, myself. They're a well-respected seller with an established presence. They also have close links with Vostok themselves. A lot of the SE (Special Edition) models are out of stock, but more are due apparently, but tbh I haven't looked at the rest.

I have bought (too) many watches from them, as have others here, so I'd be surprised if my view was unusual.

...Go for it!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I trust them. Had a few watches of them and will be having some more. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Meranom is a great seller. After seeing so many folk on this forum getting watches from him, I'm thinking of buying shares in his business...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Meranom have contacted me and asked that I post this to all our members. Hope I am within the rules. :russian:

question

hello

i read topic at 
http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87767http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index...howtopic=87767
http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87767

but I can not register there.

so I ask you to answer in this thread:

As a factory shop, we collect orders and pass orders on the factory warehouse.

Currently, the factory on vacation until January 10.

So we did some watches the status of "not available".

Watches that are available on site, you can buy.

Once the factory is over holiday, shop will work in full mode.

Not Gonna Get Us.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

710555S are back in stock: http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-710555s.html

It's worth subscribing to his facebook page as he updates it pretty quickly.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you one and all put my mind at rest, just ordered one off Meranom .the wait begins


----------



## Sekondtime (Dec 18, 2013)

I can vouch for the good service from Meranom. I ordered a Vostok watch from the Meranom site about 10th December. The watch arrived on 23rd December Looking at the watch passport, the watch was produced at the Chistopol factory on 28th November 2013. A watch from the factory in Central Russia to my wrist in less than a month. Fantastic!

Sekondtime


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sekondtime said:


> I can vouch for the good service from Meranom. I ordered a Vostok watch from the Meranom site about 10th December. The watch arrived on 23rd December Looking at the watch passport, the watch was produced at the Chistopol factory on 28th November 2013. A watch from the factory in Central Russia to my wrist in less than a month. Fantastic!
> 
> Sekondtime


Hope mine will arrive in good time ,did you get hit off customs


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Sekondtime said:
> 
> 
> > I can vouch for the good service from Meranom. I ordered a Vostok watch from the Meranom site about 10th December. The watch arrived on 23rd December Looking at the watch passport, the watch was produced at the Chistopol factory on 28th November 2013. A watch from the factory in Central Russia to my wrist in less than a month. Fantastic!
> ...


 Never been hit with customs yet but I might have been lucky.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sekondtime said:
> ...


Well, you are Lucky of course, but I've never been charged either. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sekondtime (Dec 18, 2013)

Meranom is very familiar with completing the customs declaration. Hopefully you will not encounter any delay.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sekondtime said:


> Meranom is very familiar with completing the customs declaration. Hopefully you will not encounter any delay.


Let's hope not


----------

